# dangerous fish?



## zombiefish (May 1, 2009)

Last time i went out it was at cloundra(clown town) and I ended up geting a fish I know as happy moments(due to the emence pain its sting causes) I have caught theas fish b4 and took it home and cooked it up,
But b4 cleaning fish I wanted some info about it and could not find aney info about this type of fish on line or in aney of my books.
Im new to this site andd might of mised some part telling us bout dont touchme or dont eat me fush
cat


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

hey Zombie - previous to my trip to thailand I would have said don't eat the fish that causes unbhappy moment. But they happily kept and ate a happy moments? :shock: 
Mate not sure I'd take the chance - imagine what it would feel like if you got the same pain in your gob as you do when you get stuck! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

They are a member of the trevally family, also known as black trevally. They are good eating if you get them big enough.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Aghhh the aptly name happy moment - yes Ive been stung by one and very memorable indeed - small spiney fish with stripes - kind of like a luderick. Yes have heard about some of our Medditeranean background Aussies chowing down on these - personally I just want to stamp on the mofos heads when i see them - but it takes all sorts - just steer clear of the spines.... sadly no recipes for me on these

Cheers

Woppie


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes also stung and throbbing thumb for a few hours, they are black trevally and you can certainly eat em. very small mouth.


----------



## zombiefish (May 1, 2009)

I know this type of fish from fishing with dad and grandpar and how to handel it but there are other things out there that I havent encounterd b4 like most people I dont know every type of fish in our watter whays.
But a page with pics of spikie or poisous fish wold help people like me and maby others who arnt experts on every fish in there local watters(Im better at mosh pits and drinking beer than types of fish lol)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

like most people I dont know every type of fish in our watter whays.

You should at least try and get a Fish ID book - they normally sell them at KMart and the like in the fishing section. Try online as well GOOGLE Australian Fish... that might help. I say this as its important not to be eating or picking up some of our toxic fish but also if you have fish regulations - size and quantity then you will need to know what your keeping in case the fisheries come and inspect you - I dont think ingnorance to the species will help if your caught taking home something too small or two many of or the fact thats its protected. So having a knowledge of the fish and being able to ID them is part of being a competent fisherman - with or without a yak - good luck my friend and hope you do not have too many happy moment times :lol: :lol:


----------



## zombiefish (May 1, 2009)

spanks ill have to rember to buy 1 of them books gees stupid me


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is a pick of a hungry happy moment that attacked a pilchard on a gang floated out looking for tailor.


----------

